# Reversable 3 wire wired field DC motor ?



## davisc (May 17, 2012)

I am new at this. I have a problem that maybe someone can help.
I have a 12 volt reversible 3 wire power trim/ tilt motor for my Boat. It has a wound field and 2 brushes with a closed contact on one brush, may be an internal overload protector or ???.
The motor quit working, I took it to a local starter/ alternator shop for repair. He attempted to install new brushes. 2 weeks later I got it back in pieces (He does not remember how the fields and brushes were wired. Can anyone help? The 3 wires are 1. Black went to – battery post, 2. Red + for up and 3. Blue + for down. I understand the external relay connections. I need to understand how to wire the internal brushes and fields and hook up the 3 wires to make it reverse. Can anyone help? THANKS
.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

davisc said:


> I am new at this. I have a problem that maybe someone can help.
> I have a 12 volt reversible 3 wire power trim/ tilt motor for my Boat. It has a wound field and 2 brushes with a closed contact on one brush, may be an internal overload protector or ???.
> The motor quit working, I took it to a local starter/ alternator shop for repair. He attempted to install new brushes. 2 weeks later I got it back in pieces (He does not remember how the fields and brushes were wired. Can anyone help? The 3 wires are 1. Black went to – battery post, 2. Red + for up and 3. Blue + for down. I understand the external relay connections. I need to understand how to wire the internal brushes and fields and hook up the 3 wires to make it reverse. Can anyone help? THANKS
> .


It may be a split series motor. See figure 9-79. http://avstop.com/ac/apgeneral/typesofdcmotors.html


----------

